# What is this box? Behind glove box next to HMI



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Any idea what this box is? It's mounted next to the HMI on my car. My car has the 8" screen and no navigation.

When I google I come up with HMI control module bypass.

What in in the world is it for?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

What is it out of? Year Model Trim etc.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

2018 Cruze as in my signature.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

GM Part No.: 84216626

Module Asm-Hmi Control Module Bypass

FYI: 

ASM - Abnormal Situation Management

HMI - Human Machine Interface


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> GM Part No.: 84216626
> 
> Module Asm-Hmi Control Module Bypass
> 
> ...


Interesting: I wonder what purpose it serves?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Interesting: I wonder what purpose it serves?


Best I could do


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

After looking over schematics I do believe this is the Onstar module. I haven't pulled my glove box back out to add the light yet but when I do I will verify the connector vs schematics.


----------

